# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Performance results: EncyptByCert and DecryptByCert

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Part 7 of the SqlCredit series]

What results did you get when testing the Encypt/DecryptByCert scripts? Please include information about number and type of CPUs and disk storage.

----------


## rgarrison

Part 8 was published today and includes updated results for Encrypt/DecryptByCert and also results for Encrypt/DecryptByKey.

It also includes results from a much better system (dual-Xeon).

----------

